# My Cbeebies Channel has disappeared



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Can anyone help? Im at my wits end here LOL.

I have an Irish sky card. This means for me to get the cbeebies channel I had to get the codes etc for it and then save it in other channels.

I switched on the other day and its not there anymore! Does anyone know if the frequency has been changed?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Can anyone help? Im at my wits end here LOL.
> 
> I have an Irish sky card. This means for me to get the cbeebies channel I had to get the codes etc for it and then save it in other channels.
> 
> I switched on the other day and its not there anymore! Does anyone know if the frequency has been changed?


SAT has posted about change in BBC frequencies:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...rtant-changes-bbc-tv-frequencies-weekend.html


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

CBeebies and CBBC are free to air channels and are available without a sky card

If you boot your sky box up without a sky card, it defaults to the UK settings and gets BCB1 on 101, BBC2 on 102.
With an irish sky card in you get the irish channels on 101,102 etc, and the BBC channels are not on the EPG.
So you manually add them to your "other channels" list.
But this monday just gone, the BBC had a shuffle around of its channels...meaning that you will have to input the new frequencies for those BBC channels you used to watch via "other channels"

The link posted shows some channel movements, but
BBC TV Satellite Frequencies
lists the BBC channels and their new frequencies:

and CBeebies is now on 10803 H 22000 5/6, as it moved from 10773 H 22000 5/6.


----------

